# Impaled Goose



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

Anyone ever this happen to them....

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=2848


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

First time I ever saw that, must have been coming down pretty fast and at the perfect angle.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

came down from high up... and my dog ran out to retrieve it but would not bring it back.... I was getting ****** at him.... especially since I had to get my a$$ out of my blind to get the goose... when I got there he was just staring at it..... I laughted and appoligized for yelling at him!!! hahahhaha!!!


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

That ain't right....LOL :lol: 
We sky-busted a flock of snows a couple years back and folded one at least 100 yards up. It hit the ground so hard, I kid you not, it bounced. Upon picking it up, the damn thing had breasted itself out. All the feathers and skin on the breast had been ripped off. She was good and ready to breast out right there. Wish I woulda got a picture. Good hunting. :wink:


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Wow


----------



## greenheadhunter (Aug 26, 2005)

that happened to me last year same exact way. still have the corn stalk. it makes u think twice about drivin on the field


----------



## Goose Me (Oct 25, 2005)

Hello, I'm new to the site. Great pic. I would have it mounted that way!!!!


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

That's cool! :beer:


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

This weekend i dropped a snow that was way up there and it had a piece of soy bean stubble shoved all the way through its foot.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

ive had a couple impale on windsocks before. All thats left of the sock is the metal stake and cap sticking up through the goose


----------



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

had a goose impale on a cornstock just like that a few weeks back, first time anyone in our group had ever seen it.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

WOW that is awsome


----------



## aztec (Oct 27, 2005)

I had somehing like this happen several years ago oddly enough on the first goose hunt that I ever took my son along on - then only 10 years old. Several geese came in about 25 yards up and I shot and folded one that dropped and seemed to just strike the outside of the blind. When I picked the bird up, I noticed that one leg was missing. Looking up I found the missing leg impaled on the metal post that the anchored the corner of the blind. The bird struck the post just right ripping off the leg and leaving it hanging there a good foot below the top of the post.


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Nope I have never seen anything like that but I have alway known that it is possible but never seen it until now.

That is one cool pic though.

Did that fact that the goose was impaled ruin the breast meat at all?


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

yea it was pretty much toast.... It was a lesser and a small one at that... so I started to clean it, got into it and said screw it, too much damage...


----------

